# John Powell's Updated Template



## mmjohan (Jan 18, 2017)

John Powell just posted a updated photo of his template in his FB page. Mainly Spitfire and Cinesamples with the addition of Berlin Brass. Pretty awesome template. Everyone's thoughts?


----------



## rottoy (Jan 18, 2017)

mmjohan said:


> John Powell just posted a updated photo of his template in his FB page. Mainly Spitfire and Cinesamples with the addition of some Berlin stuff. Pretty awesome template. Everyone's thoughts?


No Garritan Personal Orchestra in sight. John's a pleb.


----------



## dhlkid (Jan 18, 2017)

He added the Berlin Brass....but not Berlin Strings & Woodwinds


----------



## Mr. Ha (Jan 18, 2017)

He also added some Spitfire Masse stuff


----------



## Jetzer (Jan 18, 2017)

I always have woodwinds in separate longs/shorts folders, but I still find it a bit messy. A folder per instrument/type might work better. Interesting.


----------



## Syneast (Jan 18, 2017)

Interesting. Always thought he used Edirol for everything.


----------



## Jediwario1 (Jan 18, 2017)

He replied to a few comments:

"1 Mac Pro running Logic X and some samples, 2 PC samplers and 1 Mac Pro running PT for mix."

"Custom percussion may end up in the final mix. Orchestral instruments always get recorded live."

"64gb of ram on Macs and 128gb of ram on PCs. 4 TB of hard disk space."

"6 SSD's all together running in 3 machines"


----------



## NoamL (Jan 18, 2017)

That Berlin Brass loadout is approx 25 GB. 

...per microphone!


----------



## desert (Jan 18, 2017)

There's no way in logic to group those folder stacks on three levels, right?

Example:
Brass
__>HORN
____>2 Horn Poly Leg
__>TRUMPET
____>TPT Artic


EDIT: Damn can't add spaces between the lines :/


----------



## Geocranium (Jan 18, 2017)

rottoy said:


> No Garritan Personal Orchestra in sight. John's a pleb.




Agreed. This hack fraud with never get any work.


----------



## rainierjmartin (Jan 18, 2017)

He's also using some CSS for his strings along with the usual Spitfire stuff.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 18, 2017)

desert said:


> There's no way in logic to group those folder stacks on three levels, right?
> 
> Example:
> Brass
> ...


My biggest gripe with Logic


----------



## tonaliszt (Jan 18, 2017)

Geocranium said:


> Agreed. This hack fraud with never get any work.


Yeah! It's good he updated his template. He certainly didn't write anything great with the last one.


----------



## samphony (Jan 18, 2017)

desert said:


> There's no way in logic to group those folder stacks on three levels, right?
> 
> Example:
> Brass
> ...


You can put folder stacks into folder stacks.


----------



## gjelul (Jan 18, 2017)

samphony said:


> You can put folder stacks into folder stacks.




really?? How?


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jan 18, 2017)

rainierjmartin said:


> He's also using some CSS for his strings along with the usual Spitfire stuff.


Spitfire and CSS is a great layering combo I've found. Can't wait to see what the rest of the series is like...


----------



## Tatu (Jan 19, 2017)

gjelul said:


> really?? How?


You open a folder stack A with at least one track in it and then drag folder stack B in it _above_ that one track within stack A. Only works with folder stacks, not with group (summed) stacks.


----------



## utopia (Jan 19, 2017)

ok, this might be the most stupid question ever, but I'm not a Logic user, so please forgive me. Last time I checked there was a limitation of max number of similar-type tracks in logic (255 i think?). So how does one go about creating a large template like this one?


----------



## tokatila (Jan 19, 2017)

gjelul said:


> really?? How?


----------



## Tatu (Jan 19, 2017)

utopia said:


> So how does one go about creating a large template like this one?


Multis. Almost every track seems to be part of one. Tracks with |Ch+number at the end.


----------



## zeng (Jan 19, 2017)

2 questions;

1- Is this template for only his demo mockups?
2- What is the system specs??


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jan 19, 2017)

zeng said:


> 2 questions;
> 
> 1- Is this template for only his demo mockups?
> 2- What is the system specs??





Jediwario1 said:


> He replied to a few comments:
> 
> "1 Mac Pro running Logic X and some samples, 2 PC samplers and 1 Mac Pro running PT for mix."
> 
> "Custom percussion may end up in the final mix. Orchestral instruments always get recorded live."


----------



## utopia (Jan 19, 2017)

Tatu said:


> Multis. Almost every track seems to be part of one. Tracks with |Ch+number at the end.


Thanks! As in multi-timbral tracks,correct? Hate those in cubase )


----------



## samphony (Jan 19, 2017)

utopia said:


> Thanks! As in multi-timbral tracks,correct? Hate those in cubase )


Logic does this brilliantly. 
Even AUX tracks assigned to a multi output instrument can send midi.


----------



## tav.one (Jan 19, 2017)

Tatu said:


> You open a folder stack A with at least one track in it and then drag folder stack B in it _above_ that one track within stack A. Only works with folder stacks, not with group (summed) stacks.



Doesn't work, are you sure you did it this way?
The way I remember and confirmed by trying again is that you can only have "Summing" stacks inside a "Folder" stack.


----------



## Tatu (Jan 19, 2017)

itstav said:


> Doesn't work, are you sure you did it this way?
> The way I remember and confirmed by trying again is that you can have many "Summing" stacks inside a "Folder" stack.


Hmmm.. I think you might be correct. I haven't used LPX in few months, so there's a small (HUUUGE) chance that I remember incorrectly.


----------



## gjelul (Jan 19, 2017)

samphony said:


> Logic does this brilliantly.
> Even AUX tracks assigned to a multi output instrument can send midi.




One of the handicaps for me in LPX is exactly this, the way it creates and handles multitimbrals. It's like rocket science to be able to control pan / volume on tracks within a multitibral.


----------



## stonzthro (Jan 20, 2017)

gjelul said:


> really?? How?


You can put summing stacks inside folder stacks, but I don't think you can place folder stacks inside folder stacks - at least I haven't been able to.


----------



## dpasdernick (Jan 20, 2017)

Next time your wife says "do you really need to buy that?" show her this image... size matters.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 20, 2017)

Guesses on how many slaves ? He used to have a huge machine room. 

I'm not on FB but anyone want to privately invite him over to this thread worth a try?


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jan 20, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Guesses on how many slaves ?



2 pcs


----------



## Jediwario1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Jediwario1 said:


> He replied to a few comments:
> 
> "1 Mac Pro running Logic X and some samples, 2 PC samplers and 1 Mac Pro running PT for mix."
> 
> ...



Updated my original comment to include more info he has given.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 13, 2018)

Anyone on FB want to ask John if he would post his 2018 template ?


----------



## Kevin Kliesch (Jan 14, 2018)

Jediwario1 said:


> "1 Mac Pro running Logic X and some samples, 2 PC samplers and 1 Mac Pro running PT for mix."
> 
> "64gb of ram on Macs and 128gb of ram on PCs. 4 TB of hard disk space."



Wow - this is _exactly_ my setup as well. Except for the Logic X part - I'm a DP guy.


----------



## I like music (Jan 14, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> Spitfire and CSS is a great layering combo I've found. Can't wait to see what the rest of the series is like...



SSS + CSS or SCS + CSS? Curious to know what the layering adds as I wasn't sure if they'd go together well (looking into Spitfire myself right now)


----------



## Kent (Jan 14, 2018)

I like music said:


> SSS + CSS or SCS + CSS? Curious to know what the layering adds as I wasn't sure if they'd go together well (looking into Spitfire myself right now)


I like the effect of CSSS on top of SCS myself.


----------



## VinRice (Jan 14, 2018)

SCS + CSS is a good combo


----------



## Beltur (Jan 14, 2018)

How does professionals record live orchestra when you use sample libraries with ultra over the top ensembles? You can't get that sound with just a pretty regular orchestra? Say, something like Trailer Strings etc.


----------



## MarcelM (Jan 14, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Anyone on FB want to ask John if he would post his 2018 template ?



my friend just dit it 

lets see if we get something.


----------



## Geocranium (Jan 15, 2018)

I like music said:


> SSS + CSS or SCS + CSS? Curious to know what the layering adds as I wasn't sure if they'd go together well (looking into Spitfire myself right now)



My goodness the next developer to come out with a strings library needs to name it something starting with like a J, Q, or Z or else string library discussions are just going to be posts of jumbled C's and S's. 

"Has anyone tried out CCSCSS? How well does it blend with SSCCSC?"

"Moreso than SCSSCSC, but not as well as SSCSSSCCSCCSSCCCSSCCSC."


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 15, 2018)

I usually take a Xanax. It helps.



Geocranium said:


> My goodness the next developer to come out with a strings library needs to name it something starting with like a J, Q, or Z or else string library discussions are just going to be posts of jumbled C's and S's.
> 
> "Has anyone tried out CCSCSS? How well does it blend with SSCCSC?"
> 
> "Moreso than SCSSCSC, but not as well as SSCSSSCCSCCSSCCCSSCCSC."


----------



## I like music (Jan 15, 2018)

Geocranium said:


> My goodness the next developer to come out with a strings library needs to name it something starting with like a J, Q, or Z or else string library discussions are just going to be posts of jumbled C's and S's.
> 
> "Has anyone tried out CCSCSS? How well does it blend with SSCCSC?"
> 
> "Moreso than SCSSCSC, but not as well as SSCSSSCCSCCSSCCCSSCCSC."



Looking forward to when they release a super small section/version of the library CSSSSS (Cinematic Studio Strings Super Small Sections)


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 15, 2018)

Beltur said:


> How does professionals record live orchestra when you use sample libraries with ultra over the top ensembles? You can't get that sound with just a pretty regular orchestra? Say, something like Trailer Strings etc.



there is a small army of orchestrators behind any of these composers. 
theyll make it work so it sounds good on live orchestra and then a lot of times gets layered with samples.


----------



## StephenForsyth (Jan 15, 2018)

Beltur said:


> How does professionals record live orchestra when you use sample libraries with ultra over the top ensembles? You can't get that sound with just a pretty regular orchestra? Say, something like Trailer Strings etc.



Striping innit. 

 

On the bloodborne soundtrack they double tracked specifically the strings (but not the low brass) and then left the string orchestral effects from the mockup for risers and what not. You can hear those strings sound BIG. 

One of my favourite soundtracks, gabriel yared's rejected score for "troy" reportedly has things that were quad layered in it.


----------



## MarcelM (Jan 18, 2018)

mr. powell is currently building a new 2018 template. he only posted a picture of the studio yet on facebook, but i guess he will post screenshots once its done.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 18, 2018)

I think he needs a bigger monitor 









Heroix said:


> mr. powell is currently building a new 2018 template. he only posted a picture of the studio yet on facebook, but i guess he will post screenshots once its done.


----------



## LandWaterSky (Jan 23, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I think he needs a bigger monitor


And we all wonder why we're going blind.
..... and need Xanax....


----------

